# Who warms up?



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

I've never warmed up before a workout. Been lifting over three years never done a warm up set always start out with the heaviest weight and work my way down. Any one else do this?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

20 rep set for a starter everytime, every exercise


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

I've always figured I'd be using energy so I won't be able to lift as heavy when I get to the working sets


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I always do a couple of warmup sets before my first exercise, then a warmup set before most of the rest of the exercises. I use them as feeler sets as well as warmups, for a bit of form practice as well as to prepare myself for the heavy weight. If I feel like my form was a bit off or just wasn't getting them muscle feels on the warmup set, then I'll to another with the same weight just to get into the groove.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

stretchy warm up? yeah

lift tiny weights before training - no.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> I've always figured I'd be using energy so I won't be able to lift as heavy when I get to the working sets


Warmup sets should be non-fatiguing mate, your energy levels will recover by the time you've had a rest and got onto your workset. Also primes your CNS to fire more efficiently. I always go with between 50-75% of my workset weight on warmup sets.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

On push day my first exercise is decline bench 110kg.. Maybe I should warm up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Always do some stretching and always do a couple of warm up sets.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

It's making me paranoid that I'm going to injure something so gonna start a few warm up sets I think


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> if I was lifting 110kg here is what i'd do as an example
> 
> 20kg x8
> 
> ...


This is useful thanks mate


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

dannythinx said:


> I've always figured I'd be using energy so I won't be able to lift as heavy when I get to the working sets


Probably the other way round mate, you're preparing your body with the warm ups before going all out with the heavy ones.

Your way is an easy way to injure yourself.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah that's what I'm worried about


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I always stretch too, the older I get the more easily I pick up injuries"


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I always stretch and warm up now as I am getting older. Never used to back in my younger days though tbh.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

dannythinx said:


> I've always figured I'd be using energy so I won't be able to lift as heavy when I get to the working sets


theres a lot more to it than that mate. Warming up and preparing the CNS for max effort can do wonders for getting more out of your own strength


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Similar to Tommy for me... 70 kg bench

5x20kg

5x20kg

3x40kg

3x55kg

5x5 at 70kg


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I do one warm up set for each exercise about 40% of 1rm for about 10 - 15 reps, doesn't wear me out but does stop me from injuring myself. Has to be done in my opinion. It feels like your lifting nothing and you can have a 2 or 3 minute rest after before you start your working set. So it doesn't fatigue you really in my experience.

For example on dumbbell bench press I do-

15 reps with 16kg per arm for my warm up set

then my working sets are 32.5kg per arm, 37.5, 40, and 30kg burnout set.


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

warm my rotator cuffs up before every workout. all ways do lateral raises aswell warm the shoulders up with streching.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Build up to your working sets by building up weight don't just jump to it- that's where injuries occur, especially when dealing with hwavy weight


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

I do stationary bike to for 10-15 mins to warm core up.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Why does that photo even exist?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> Why does that photo even exist?


More importantly why does tommy have it?


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Never static stretch, only do dynamic stretching to get the muscles ready.

I always warm up with dynamic stretching snd a few very light sets on the first exercise.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I always warm 5-10 min in the bike reading this forum :thumb:

then grab the smallest weight in the gym and flap around

I stretch after workout,,


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Is this actually being asked? not sure if srs.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Warm ups on the first exercise then work sets for the rest.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Starz said:


> Is this actually being asked? not sure if srs.


Yeah srs I've never warmed up.. Just straight into working sets looks like I'm the only one


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

and me, and jon.b and many many others mate - dont worry, just lift


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> and me, and jon.b and many many others mate - dont worry, just lift


Knew I wouldn't be the only one lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

saxondale said:


> stretchy warm up? yeah
> 
> lift tiny weights before training - no.


Save the tiny weights for your actual workout?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> 20 rep set for a starter everytime, every exercise


I was doing that but moved on to 50rep warm up.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> I was doing that but moved on to 50rep warm up.


I was doing that then moved on to 75 rep warm up,followed by a half hour circuit and an hours swimming.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I was doing that then moved on to 75 rep warm up,followed by a half hour circuit and an hours swimming.


You must be joking.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> You must be joking.


Of course he is hahaha.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Of course he is hahaha.


Hard to tell with him sometimes, his workouts seem a bit intense.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Depending on the lifts and how heavy I'm going. For instance, squats and bench will generally have about 3-4 warm up sets because the jump from 20-110 is BIG and it would be plain stupid to squat 110k cold.

I'm genuinely shocked that some of you don't warm up. Do you seriously set up your bench, squat, overhead press, shoulder press etc.. at your max weight straight away?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Hard to tell with him sometimes, his workouts seem a bit intense.


True! :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Of course he is hahaha.


Spoil sport lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Hard to tell with him sometimes, his workouts seem a bit intense.


Lol. My workouts are intense,fvcking love that shizzle.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Depending on the lifts and how heavy I'm going. For instance, squats and bench will generally have about 3-4 warm up sets because the jump from 20-110 is BIG and it would be plain stupid to squat 110k cold.
> 
> I'm genuinely shocked that some of you don't warm up. Do you seriously set up your bench, squat, overhead press, shoulder press etc.. at your max weight straight away?


I train in the morning get in the gym for around 7am load the bar with 110kg and do 5x5 at that weight currently. No warm up straight in. But lately as the weight has gone over 100kg I've been thinking I'm settin myself up for an injury


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Speaking of cardio, I fvcking hate it, and only do it, because I started doing it and don't want to get lazy. Fvcking hate cardio though.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> I train in the morning get in the gym for around 7am load the bar with 110kg and do 5x5 at that weight currently. No warm up straight in. But lately as the weight has gone over 100kg I've been thinking I'm settin myself up for an injury


Don't wait til you get injured to see if you were right, do at least one warmup set. Only adds a few mins to your workout and if you do get an injury, that could be you not training for weeks or months.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Speaking of cardio, I fvcking hate it, and only do it, because I started doing it and don't want to get lazy. Fvcking hate cardio though.


just pick up a fun sport...I can't even tell I'm getting a cardio workout when I'm doing muay thai or mma, its so fun you don't even think about it

no chance I could get on a treadmill or bike...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Speaking of cardio, I fvcking hate it, and only do it, because I started doing it and don't want to get lazy. Fvcking hate cardio though.


Yeah it's definitely not my favourite but doing it 5-6 times a week atm. I just put some dnb on and zone out.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Don't wait til you get injured to see if you were right, do at least one warmup set. Only adds a few mins to your workout and if you do get an injury, that could be you not training for weeks or months.


I used to jump straight in doing pullups with a 20kg plate and twice fvcked up both biceps on different occasions. Couldn't even curl a 2kg db for weeks,I always warm up now.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I used to jump straight in doing pullups with a 20kg plate and twice fvcked up both biceps on different occasions. Couldn't even curl a 2kg db for weeks,I always warm up now.


Even if I do heavy sets on lat pulldowns after a warmup set I have to watch I don't use too much forearms or I get forearm strains.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Even if I do heavy sets on lat pulldowns after a warmup set I have to watch I don't use too much forearms or I get forearm strains.


Now I go lighter and really concentrate on squeezing the lats,paused reps etc. Even now I feel if I tried to go too heavy my bicep would go again.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

> Save the tiny weights for your actual workout?


can`t get near them for you mirrin merkleman grunting and groaning with them.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

I never used to bother but these days as i'm getting a bit older i do warm up with a few light sets and a little bit on the stair climber


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

For all compound exercises I do one set with an empty bar for a bit of a stretch, one with about 40% and one with about 75% then get in to the working sets. I do PPL so I'm already warmed up for the later isolation exercises and simply get stuck in to those.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I do pyramid sets too so get warmed up on the first few sets on the way up.


----------

